# Copper Belly 9/22/2014



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

I got the call from Adam Peeples asking if I wanted go out on fun trip looking for some grouper. We rounded up the crew of Damon, Bryan, Greg and off we headed. Left shoreline around 0700 hit the bait boat and loaded up with some fine cigs. Ride was little bumpy out but it laid down really nice once we were out there. The bite was awesome and we ended up with nice box of fish. 16 Scamp, 45lb gag, and rock hind. The mingos were on fire as well and we caught some really big ones on live cigars. At least 7-8 over three pounds. throughout the day we caught a few nice kings, a cobia and a few almaco. It turned out to be one of the best days that I ever had out there. I'm not complaining but I'm the sorest I've been in a long time. Thanks for the invite Adam!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dream trip right there. Way to lay the wood to them.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Whew, that is an awesome mess of fine fish there !


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow! Nice boat full of fish there! Congrats!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell of a day! Hope the bite keeps up....


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

DANG!! that grouper have any stolen hooks in his mouth?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about . Smack down!!!!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice box of fish ! Awesome grouper !


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Can't wait to load up a box like that!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wow!! awesome trip. congrats a beautiful copper belly!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Epic trip, congrats fellas!


----------



## Nautidog (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm in full envy...looks like you had a great trip!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

All I had to do was hang out and drive the boat. Those guys could absolutely fish! Great crew and a fun trip. Sharks got a couple from us as usual and the AJs were so hungry they were eating cut bait. I don't get to fish out deep often but I sure do enjoy it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mass murder, what general area and depth were yall in if yall dont mind sharin!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We fished 200-280' to the SW of Pensacola.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice catch Glad you got that boy bad in the cooler Hard to beat a haul like that.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrates Capt. Adams, Joe and crew. That's the way to do it. Very proud of you guys. A+


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Capt Delynn! We've had a pretty good teacher over the last two years. Thanks for teaching us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

the vac bagger got tired on that trip!.... congrats


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

SH27GameFish said:


> the vac bagger got tired on that trip!.... congrats


got tired, hell i bet it burnt up.
wow. great day on the gom.

jack


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

It seriously overheated 3 times and I had to wait on it to cool down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome trip guys. Way to go! !!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Great haul...doesn't get much better than that!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Very impressive!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Nice Haul....Congrats....I'm surprised you didn't get a wahoo,sailfish and a mahi on the way home for a grandslam of a day,lol.....Very pretty Grouper....


----------



## Redcross33 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice haul and a MONSTER Gag


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Great job on wearing out the gunnels with all that fish coming over it! Congrats! Hanapa'a!


----------

